# مجموعة كتب لشرح برنامج safe v12 باللغة الانجليزية



## melmokhtar (21 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه كتب من الشركة المنتجة للبرنامج وهى توضح امكانيات البرنامج و شرح له بالانجليزى الروابط مباشرة 

http://www.comp-engineering.com/downloads/brochures/SAFE/English/SAFE-v12-Features.pdf
http://www.comp-engineering.com/downloads/manuals/SAFE/SafeManuals.zip
http://www.comp-engineering.com/downloads/manuals/SAFE/SafeManuals/CSI Analysis Reference.pdf
http://www.comp-engineering.com/downloads/manuals/SAFE/SafeManuals/SAFE Verification.pdf
http://www.comp-engineering.com/downloads/manuals/SAFE/SafeManuals/SAFE RC Design.pdf
http://www.comp-engineering.com/downloads/manuals/SAFE/SafeManuals/SAFE PT Design.pdf
--------------------------------------------------------------------

​
* الاخوة الكرام هذه ملزمة بالعربى شرح بالصور من البرنامج لكيفية حل القواعد المنفصلة و المشتركة منقول عن بعض الاخوة , تجدها فى المرفقات*​
* بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .... لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم*​
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1663496-post12.html

--------------------------------------------------------
* تتمة للموضوع و جمعه فى ملف واحد اليكم بالمرفقات الشرح الرائع لاستاذنا الفاضل م/حسان لكيفية حساب ( Long Term Deflection ) على برنامج safe و كذلك ملفين للاخ الفاضل هاشم لتأكيد الموضوع*​
* بالتوفيق ان شاء الله...... لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم*​
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1665299-post14.html

-------------------------------------------------------

حتى تعم الفائدة اليكم روابط مباشرة لبرنامج safe v12.2 اخر اصدار للبرنامج و اكثر استقرار و ثبات منقول من المنتدى ....الشكر موصول لصاحب الموضوع الاصلى... اليكم الروابط

http://eng-syria.net/forum/download/file.php?id=320
http://eng-syria.net/forum/download/file.php?id=319
http://eng-syria.net/forum/download/file.php?id=318
http://eng-syria.net/forum/download/file.php?id=317

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ..... 

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم نسخ مشاركة حضرتك بموضوع منفصل حرصا على استفادة اكبر عدد من الاعضاء

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (22 مايو 2010)

مشكوره جداجداجدا على نشاط حضرتك وحرصك على استفادة الاعضاء


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل والشكر للاخت سنا وجزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً


----------



## king of rap (22 مايو 2010)

Thank you


----------



## melmokhtar (24 مايو 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تم نسخ مشاركة حضرتك بموضوع منفصل حرصا على استفادة اكبر عدد من الاعضاء
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


بسم الله السلام عليكم
و جزاكم الله مثله ........هذا أقل ما يمكن ان نؤديه وفاءا بالدين الذى فى أعناقنا لكل من افادونا و افادوا الامة 
اللهم اجعل عملنا هذا صالحا و لوجهك الكريم خالصا و لا تجعل لاحد و لا للشيطان فيه من حظ و لا نصيب .....اللهم امين
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## صلاح المهندس (24 مايو 2010)

جميل جدا تسلم يا وردة


----------



## amira maher (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## melmokhtar (24 مايو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم حتى تعم الفائدة اليكم روابط مباشرة لبرنامج safe v12.2 اخر اصدار للبرنامج و اكثر استقرار و ثبات منقول من المنتدى ....الشكر موصول لصاحب الموضوع الاصلى... اليكم الروابط
http://eng-syria.net/forum/download/file.php?id=320
http://eng-syria.net/forum/download/file.php?id=319
http://eng-syria.net/forum/download/file.php?id=318
http://eng-syria.net/forum/download/file.php?id=317
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ..... لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## melmokhtar (24 مايو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم 
الاخوة الكرام هذه ملزمة بالعربى شرح بالصور من البرنامج لكيفية حل القواعد المنفصلة و المشتركة منقول عن بعض الاخوة , تجدها فى المرفقات
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .... لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## life for rent (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ملفات مفيدة
وللتسهيل على الاخوة..........يمكن تحميل الرابط التانى فقط لانه به كل الملفات


----------



## melmokhtar (26 مايو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم
تتمة للموضوع و جمعه فى ملف واحد اليكم بالمرفقات الشرح الرائع لاستاذنا الفاضل م/حسان لكيفية حساب ( Long Term Deflection ) على برنامج safe و كذلك ملفين للاخ الفاضل هاشم لتأكيد الموضوع
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله...... لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## melmokhtar (29 مايو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخوة الكرام اليكم هذه المذكرة لبرنامجى safe & etabs
و هى عرضت قبل ذلك فى المنتدى و لكن اظن انها نسخة اكثر دقة و افضل
http://www.4shared.com/get/62744582/47f1b23b/ETABSSAFE.html
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## RESEARCHER (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## melmokhtar (29 مايو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم
و جزاكم الله مثله اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير إخواني على هذه الإفادة العظيمة


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (8 يونيو 2010)

في مشكلة صغيرة إني كلما دخلت على روابط تحميل البرنامج تظهر هذه الصفحة

*Forbidden*

You don't have permission to access /forum/download/file.php on this server.
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

فما هو الحل؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا

تعديلا على هذه المشاركة وإكمالا للإفادة بإذن الله

هذا رابط آخر وجدته لتحميل البرنامج وأقوم حاليا باستخدامه، وذلك لكل من تظهر عنده نفس المشكلة

http://www.multiupload.com/4FZIQJF9YF


----------



## melmokhtar (8 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
معذرة أخى الكريم هذه الروابط قمت بنقلها و لم اقم انا برفعها و بالفعل الان لم تعد تعمل واضح ان هناك مشكلة الان 
ان شاء الله هقوم بتحميل البرنامج و اعادة وضع الروابط الجديد و لكن قد يأخذ الامر بعض الوقت لضعف النت عندى
برجاء الاحتمال و الانتظار قريبا ان شاء الله و الا فسوف ابحث فى المنتدى على نفس النسخة أظن ان بعض الاخوة قام برفعها ايضا......جزاكم الله خيرا ....لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## melmokhtar (8 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
الاخ الكريم اليك رابط الجزء الاول على فورشير المساحة 50 ميجا
http://www.4shared.com/file/GRtHyAGH/SAFE_v1220part1.html
جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم ان لم يعمل معك الرابط الذى وجدته اخبرنى كى اقوم برفع باقى الاجزاء لاكمال البرنامج على الفورشير
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## melmokhtar (8 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم بالفعل الروابط تعمل و ممتازة فجزاكم الله خيرا و جعلنا الله فى خدمة الاخوان
بعد اذن الاخ صاحب الرابط برجاء من الاخوة المشرفين اضافة الرابط الذى اتى به الاخ الى الموضوع الاصلى او التنويه عن وجود روابط اخرى تعمل للبرنامج حتى تعم الفائدة......و لكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله أخي الكريم على هذا الاهتمام الرائع. واتفق معك في نفس الطلب لزيادة الفائدة


----------



## melmokhtar (9 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
و جزاكم الله مثله أخى الكريم و زادك الله حرصا على نفع اخوانك و اثابك عليه
برجاء من الاخوة المشرفين اضافة الرابط الجديد للموضوع الاصلى او التنويه عنا
و لكم منا جزيل الشكر ........لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## مش لاقي (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## melmokhtar (9 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
و جزاكم الله مثله أخى الكريم


----------



## melmokhtar (11 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم
الاخوة الكرام الروابط الاولى من المشاركة لتنزيل البرنامج تعمل الان و بسرعة فائقة
جزى الله خيرا كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل و سعى لمساعدة اخوانه


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتب الله بكل ثانيه امضيتها للبحث عن هذا الشرح حسنه وعن كل أخ استفاد منها حسنات وحسنات 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده


----------



## melmokhtar (11 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم
و الله يا أخ أسامة لقد أسعدت قلبى بهذا الدعاء الطيب الله يبارك فيك لا تنسانا منه الله يجزيك خير
أقول لك حاجة انى احبك فى الله


----------



## hiba.a (15 يونيو 2010)

*لم أتمكن من تحميل الملفات هل يمكنكم إعطائي رابط آخر للتحميل وشكراً*​


----------



## melmokhtar (16 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخت الكريم اى الروابط التى لم تعمل معك , لقد جربت جميع الروابط الموجودة بالصفحة الاولى و كلها تعمل بشكل جيد , برجاء اعادة المحاولة و للعلم الروابط مباشرة بمجرد الضغط عليها تخرج لك رسالة التحميل كما يمكنك من الضغط كليك يمين و التحميل اما تحميل الويندوز او اى برنامج تحميل على الجهاز عندك
جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## hiba.a (16 يونيو 2010)

*أخي الكريم تم تحميل الرابط لكن عند فك الضغط يعطي رسالة ولا يكمل ما العمل ؟*​


----------



## melmokhtar (17 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخت الكريم ممكن حضرتك تحددى لى اى الروابط التى لم تعمل هل روابط البرنامج ام الكتب حتى اقوم بتحميلها برابط اخرى و انصح بعد اذنك باعادة التحميل لتأكد ان النت لم يحدث به خلل اثناء التحميل فلعل احد الملفات سقط
نعتذر عن اى خلل فنى فى الروابط و نسأل الله ان يكون الموضوع على اكمل وجه و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_msa1 (23 يونيو 2010)

مشكور بس انا عندي مشكله في البرنامج نفسه وارجو الرد انا كل ما اعمل model علي البرنامج لسقف ما ايا كان نوعه بتطلع النواتج رهيبه غير صحيحه بالمره فهل احد عنده نفس المشكله ومن عنده حل ياريت الرد


----------



## melmokhtar (23 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ممكن أخى الكريم ترفق الملف لمعرفة السبب , بالنسبة لى ليس لدى اى مشكله من هذا النوع
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## ahmedzeki (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## melmokhtar (1 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لا شكر على واجب أخى الكريم بالتوفيق ان شاء الله بداية موفقة فى المنتدى
دعواتك


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (1 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا لك جدا يا بشمهندس
وربنا يجازيك خير إن شاء الله*​


----------



## Jamal (8 يوليو 2010)

مشاركة رائعة
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## melmokhtar (8 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
و جزاكم الله مثله و بارك الله فيك
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## doda2000 (8 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (8 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك ورزقك الخير كله


----------



## melmokhtar (9 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
و جزاكم الله مثله و نفعنا الله و اياكم به
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## abdrabeng (10 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## سهيل البابلي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل melmokhtar


----------



## جمال ياسر (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة


----------



## الجلاد 2010 (22 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل*​


----------



## عمروصلاح (22 أبريل 2011)

تسلم الأيادى - مشكور على المعلومة


----------



## haytham.a.e (22 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااااا يا هندسه


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكزر


----------



## ibrahem nenga (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## ibrahem nenga (7 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (8 فبراير 2012)

شكراااا


----------



## بنت ليبية مهندسة (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرأ بارك الله فيك


----------



## El_Gabalawy (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (14 مارس 2012)

الروابط الستة الاخيرة كلها لا تعمل وهي اما تؤدي الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى او تتعطل كثيرا و لا تظهر اي صفحة


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (14 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا تم التحميل لكل الروابط و انحلت المشكلة


----------



## abuubaydah (4 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## melmokhtar (6 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله السلام عليكم
و جزاكم الله مثله نسأل الله ان يرزقنا طاعته فى خدمة عباده
نعتذر عن طول الغياب اللهم ارح قلوبنا بنصر دينك و تمكين عبادك المؤمنين ..... اللهم امين


----------



## mdsayed (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك​


----------



## nawalid6 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

المهندس علي دخل علي كل الصفحات وكتب نفس الجملة ؟؟؟
لماذا؟؟


----------



## mhablas88 (19 مايو 2013)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## askndr (27 يوليو 2013)

God bless you:56::56::56:


----------



## civil.str.eng (6 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا على الملفات المفيدة والهامة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## حمدي شققي (6 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

